# se payer la tête / tronche / binette de quelqu'un



## yazd

Entonces, ¿cómo se traduciría la expresión "_se payer nos têtes_" ?
Gracias.
Yazd.


----------



## Marlluna

"burlarse de nosotros", "tomarnos el pelo"


----------



## libroscf

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
A un tipo le están contando cosas que no se cree y empieza a enfadarse.

"Je n'aime pas qu'on se paye ma tete deux fois sur la meme journée."

¿podría ser "no me gusta que me tomen el pelo"?


----------



## josepbadalona

libroscf said:


> A un tipo le están contando cosas que no se cree y empieza a enfadarse.
> 
> "Je n'aime pas qu'on se paye ma tete deux fois sur la meme journée."
> 
> ¿podría ser "no me gusta que me tomen el pelo"?


oui


----------



## libroscf

¡¡Muchas gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## pitata

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos !
¿como podríamos traducir esta expresión?
"ils fasaient bien de se payer sa tête"
Un saludo


----------



## Domtom

-
Hacían bien en tomarle el pelo / pitorrearse de él.

Espera confirmación.


----------



## pitata

Muchas gracias. Si en el contexto tiene sentido


----------



## Domtom

-
Lo que sale en el diccionario es

se payer la tête de qqn, 

y supuse que

se payer sa tête = se payer la tête de lui / elle.


----------



## Paquita

Domtom said:


> -
> Hacían bien en tomarle el pelo / pitorrearse de él.
> 
> Espera confirmación.


Hola, Domtom :
No hay problema ... de él o de ella, según ...


----------



## imara

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola. Esta expresión me aparece en la discusión entre dos personas, y una le dice a la otra: "vous vous payez ma tête". ¿Puede que signifique que lo toma por idiota, por tonto, por estúpido...? ¿Es habitual su uso? (me aparece en una obra de teatro de Ionesco). Además, ¿se usa siempre como pronominal? ("se payer la tête").
Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

.El diccionario de la casa te da la traducción : 

2 (parte de la cabeza) cara; baisser la t. fig caérsele a uno la cara de vergüenza; faire la t. fig & fam poner mala cara; *se payer la t. de fig & fam tomarle el pelo a;* tenir t. à qqn fig plantar cara a alguien. 


y como te lo ponen, siempre reflexivo.. Arrête de te payer ma tête !!!, je n'aime pas qu'on se paye ma tête, son frases coloquiales corrientes (mucho más correctas que otras "se foutre de ma gueule" por ejemplo)


----------



## imara

Gracias, Paquit&. Ni se me había ocurrido pensar que una expresión tan "larga" estaría en el diccionario... Muy completo, la verdad. Siento la molestia. 
Pero me viene muy bien tu aporte de uso y comparación con otras expresiones.
Saludos


----------



## GURB

Hola
También:
Tu te paies ma tête= te estás quedando conmigo.


----------



## Domtom

Otra:

_Usted se está pitorreando de mí._


----------



## chics

Más. _Usted se está cachondeando de mí._


----------



## imara

Gracias a todos


----------



## Chimène

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé cette expression dans un roman et j'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre... Je vous donne le contexte :

"À la morgue les bureaucrates. Une lettre, reçue par la poste, rappelait la gendarmerie au devoir de 'réprimer la recrudescence saisonnière du braconnage nocturne d'arthropodes et assimilés'. La bureaucratie nationale, pas d'erreur, elle _se payait sa binette_".

Quelle serait sa traduction en espagnol ? Algo así como "darse aires de grandeza" (¿¿??) (= se la jouer) ?
Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos réponses,
Chimène


----------



## Yendred

_binette _es una palabra de argot para _tête_ (_cabeza_).

_elle se payait sa binette_ es sinónimo de _elle se payait sa tête_, que significa _burlarse de algo/alguien_.


----------

